# Saw the Ghost of Elvis



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I went on a little anniversary trip with my wife. On our honeymoon we went to Memphis. We managed to see almost everything there except Graceland (Didn't get there in time). Well, we managed to see it this time. I was rather nervous about going there because of my choice to carry my pistol whereever I travel. I was sure to see a sign banning my pistol at the ticket window or at any of the museums. To my surprise There was not one sign banning firearms! 

Inside Graceland, I was enjoing the audio tour, through the living room kitchen, jungle room. After the Jungle room, There was another room with varoius displays. One of wich was a small Selection of his guns. His favorite being a series 70 Colt with turquoise grips. The audio tour guide stated that he carried this Colt more than any other pistol. I continued on the tour, out to Vernon's office. next to that was the firing range. Where "Elvis and friends liked to shoot his many guns". They even had bullets recovered from the backstop, which consisted of five or six telephone poles grouped together.

Anyway, I believe it was his love of guns and the thoughtfulness of Lisa Marie that kept them from banning those of us who choose to protect ourselves and our loved ones with firearms.

Thanks E! I will always remember my trip to Graceland, Brother in Arms.


----------

